# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Doom.deb

## iAlta

Can anyone give me a link to where i can download a .deb file of Doom(a version as close to the original as possible), that I can download and than move via a portable device, like a Memory Stick, to my offline-Ubuntu-PC?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## christhemonkey

Oooh, id love this as well!

----------


## Yagisan

> Can anyone give me a link to where i can download a .deb file of Doom(a version as close to the original as possible), that I can download and than move via a portable device, like a Memory Stick, to my offline-Ubuntu-PC?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I package the doomsday engine. If you don't install the graphical addons it is rather faithful (can't play boom compatabile wads eg freedoom). The repo details are in my sig. prboom should be in universe, that can play freedoom. Enjoy, and happy dooming.

----------


## iAlta

Sorry, but I didn't get that...
Coud you make it simpler? "Cut it out in cardboard." as we say here.

----------


## joshuapurcell

The easiest way to get Doom is to open Synaptic, search for prboom and check the box to install it. It will automatically take care of a couple of dependencies, and when you click 'Apply' a new window will come up giving you a summary of what is about to happen. Make sure to check the checkbox that says something like "Download Only", then take note of either the location of the files, or there exact names so you can find them once the download is complete. Copy the needed files to a disk and then move them to whatever Debian/Ubuntu box you need to.

----------


## iAlta

OK, it worked, thanks!

----------

